# An extremely rare slingshot



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I got this in the mail today from my buddy Blue Skeen. As he put it" I figured you would appreciate it". Appreciate it? This is one of the toughest old frames to find, It is a Davy Crockett Sling King slingshot-late 40's design and mid 50's production.From the great Slingshot state of Michigan. Not a great slingshot by any stretch but one novel frame for sure. You could use the over head sighting system or just drop that down and use it regular through the throat. It even has the original Gum bands on her! Love these old ones.As a collector, you live for those days when you pick up a "rare bird". This frame fits that catagory dead on. Thanks Blue, I love it! Flatband


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

never seen that befor its interesting


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Awesome Gar!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i never even knew of its existence. guess you now got to make an updated part 5 of your slingshot collection videos. so when you going to open a slingshot museum? hmm..... maybe a slingshot museum page on the forum would be good for now.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool! That pouch attachment is interesting too!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Cool! That pouch attachment is interesting too!


yeah that was the first thing i noticed. i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Something Huh? Don't get too excited about that pouch attachment-it really isn't that great. You would see that type pouch attachment on cheap slingshots all the time years ago. Marksman had it at one time and Spenco too. Interesting bit of slingshot history though.Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Something Huh? Don't get too excited about that pouch attachment-it really isn't that great. You would see that type pouch attachment on cheap slingshots all the time years ago. Marksman had it at one time and Spenco too. Interesting bit of slingshot history though.Flatband


I had to give it a go. for the flat banders that don't like tying pouches, you won't find an easier way. but there are definite drawbacks. 1: wider pouch 2: it slides and gets bunched up.

Before shooting. ...........................................................After 1 shot!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

whoa! what a good idea. i must try this.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Wombat, what kind of rubber is that Bud? Looks like a natural rubber for sure. Flatband


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Hey Wombat, what kind of rubber is that Bud? Looks like a natural rubber for sure. Flatband


they're aussie branded (ESSELTE) 109's made in Vietnam. just for the record, they're crap so if any aussies are reading this don't bother.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Something Huh? Don't get too excited about that pouch attachment-it really isn't that great. You would see that type pouch attachment on cheap slingshots all the time years ago. Marksman had it at one time and Spenco too. Interesting bit of slingshot history though.Flatband


Funny thing is I thought about attaching a pouch like that a few times to try and increase band life. Gripping the pouch would be weird though.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Congrats FB always good to get one of those hard to find pieces in your collection.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

if you shoot ball bearings take off the pouch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A truly great find for your collection.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice one F B that a real old girl.if you feel the need to rehome her well i know just the place







good for you mate
Pete


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Well - the random thread optimizer is working overtime!


----------

